# Sears Router Model 315.17432 on router table



## Caper1965 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bought used router and router table. Can't figure out how to adjust height of router in table. Tried using collet but router just falls down.
Please help.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi N/a. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

Here is a copy of the owners manual for your router. craftsman-315-17432 It is in PDF format, so you will need Adobe reader in order to read or print it.

315 prefix indicates that Ryobi was the manufacturer of it, and if you should need parts, you will find Sears to be pretty much barren as far as parts stock.

It appears that there is a bolt/wingnut to hold the router at the height adjustment. The motor turns to raise/lower the height adjustment. Please take the time to read thru the forums and ask questions about anything you're not sure of. Your router is a wonderful tool, but can be very dangerous if used incorrectly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Caper and welcome. I had a router either like it or the same and I believe it was only meant to be used in the upright position. The ring would raise or lower it in that position but there was nothing to stop the motor from falling out of the base when turned upside down if I remember correctly. If you are using the the small Sears table that it was meant to fit into then try turning it on it's side when you adjust.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Caper and welcome. I had a router either like it or the same and I believe it was only meant to be used in the upright position. The ring would raise or lower it in that position but there was nothing to stop the motor from falling out of the base when turned upside down if I remember correctly. If you are using the the small Sears table that it was meant to fit into then try turning it on it's side when you adjust.


I've got I think five of them, and don't use a one upright, all are used in my table. The newest is something over ten years I think, so may not be just the same as the newer ones. They all have a ring with threads, that screws up and down on threads on the body, then is tightened in place by a bolt and wingnut. I recall I had one that kept dropping down, but I can't recall if I got it to stay in place by cranking the wingnut as tight as I could with a wrench, or put some crazy glue on the threads, may just have replaced the wingnut with a regular nut. For what I do they are adjusted just as I want, and I don't need the bit to be adjustable in height. And, of course, my table is homemade.


----------

